# Marinello?



## MamaLaura (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm considering Marinello for both manicuring and esthetics. I already do work as a MUA, but am really interested in doing more. Hair doesn't appeal to me, so a full cosmetology course is out, no matter the school. But I'm curious to know if any of you have any experience with the Marinello chain of schools. The campus I'm considering is San Rafael (CA) and it's fairly new, because when I checked out their locations about a year ago, they didn't have that one listed. So anywho, if you have any experience or information that you can share, I'd appreciate it!


----------

